
Do you use antivirus software on windows? - hutzlibu
I suppose most here use Linux or Apple anyway, but for those of us, who like me, are sometimes forced to use windows on the desktop: do you use Antivirus Software?<p>Some years long, I did not, just updated everything regulary and never noticed any infection.
Then I used Windows Defender and that seemed fine as well.
But nowdays he caused many performance issues for me. Scanning in infinity loops, or just unstoppable fullscan, when I need all the performance for something else.<p>So I am looking for alternatives, or just none at all?
With all the free &quot;Antivirus&quot; acting like horrible Ad- and Spyware themself, I am thinking about the option of going &quot;unprotected&quot; again (for which you nowdays even have to flip a registry bit).
And just regulary checking the windows drive from a linux antivrus live DVD, which uses 4 mainstream antivirus software engines (called &quot;Desinfect&quot;, a german IT magazin makes them). 
That actually makes more sense to me, as then a smart virus can&#x27;t hide as he is not running then (unless a really sophisticated one).<p>But yes, that does not give me live-protection. 
So do you think live-protection is worth paying for?
======
NeoBeum
I double wrap if I'm doing naughty things... and if I have to delve in to the
vile recesses of the darkweb, I nest virtual machines.

Advertising blocking does a decent job, and so does disabling scripts in the
browser.

Then there is also VPN.

There's alot of trash programs out there, but the Windows platform isn't
anywhere near as flooded with garbage like the iOS Apple Store or Google Play
Store.

Advertising Blockers: AdGuard, Adblock Plus (Make sure its not a faux),
Disconnect || Tracking blockers: Ghostery, Decentraleyes, Containers || Script
Blockers: uBlock, NoScript, Tampermonkey, GreaseMonkey || Miner Blockers:
minerBlock || VPN: Private Internet Access ||

My setup for Windows: Firefox: Adguard (Premium), NoScript, minerBlock ||
Edge: Adguard (Premium), Tampermonkey || Opera: Adguard (Premium), NoScript ||
I don't actually have Chrome installed... || Windows: ESET Internet Security &
Malwarebytes Premium, Private Internet Access, Adguard

||| The main question you want to ask yourself is: How much porn are you going
to watch? If the answer is anything related to watching porn. Get some paid
protection. You only really need protection mostly for Advertising Malware
while Web Browsing (for general household use) If your PC is never connected
to the internet... you don't need protection at all... unless you have dirty
people bring dirty USB sticky sticks to your house.

------
noir_lord
Depends on your risk profile.

I use Windows 10 strictly for gaming, all applications are installed via
Steam, Epic or Origin, patches are installed via windows and I use fully
patched ever green browsers.

I don't have an office suite installed nor do I use email.

All serious work/tasks are done on Fedora not Windows.

So on that system I don't use anti-virus as I've decided there is simply no
reason (the risk is sufficiently low and I'm an experience user who doesn't do
risky things).

If I was installing Windows for my mum I'd look at it completely differently,
so really what you have to consider is the risk/reward in your favour.

------
toothandtail
There are lots of studies[1] by various groups that say Windows defender is
just as good and alternative AV is no longer needed. I also recall seeing that
non Windows defender AV's cause significant performs problems although I can't
find a reference.

[1][https://www.maketecheasier.com/is-windows-defender-good-
enou...](https://www.maketecheasier.com/is-windows-defender-good-enough/)

